
Mobile Giant Xiaomi Recording Millions of People’s ‘Private’ Web and Phone Use - kevcampb
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2020/04/30/exclusive-warning-over-chinese-mobile-giant-xiaomi-recording-millions-of-peoples-private-web-and-phone-use/
======
duxup
What is disturbing is how much we know about this is only because they did a
really bad / not much effort to hide it...

